
Let’s Close the Buffer Zoo - dsr12
http://www.joshbarczak.com/blog/?p=1260
======
closeparen
Let'a not have a dead link on the front page?

~~~
Twirrim
Working fine for me.

~~~
closeparen
It appears to have come back.

